

Ask HN: What are some highly profitable small companies? - newsisan

E.g. AppSumo
======
stevenkovar
Humbled that you chose to mention AppSumo!

Some companies I like and that we've worked with recently at AppSumo: WP
Engine (wpengine.com), Backblaze (backblaze.com), Treehouse
(teamtreehouse.com)

------
OzzyOsbourne
37signals can be considered small

